# Charles William Stores



## highship (Sep 24, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about bicycles from the Charles Williams Stores in New York?


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 24, 2012)

Do you have a picture of bike and headbadge that you can post.


----------



## highship (Sep 25, 2012)

*some pictures*

Here are some pictures, now I know that the bike is a rat but I am most interested in the individual componets.
What on the bike is right and whats not? Were the truss rods cut or was there forks like that? How about those bars?
Who could of made it? Oh so many questions... I did the typical google thing and pretty much came up empty handed.
I looked through some old catalogs from the charles williams stores from the 20's and found bikes but nothing like this.
Maybe the badge is from a different bike all together. Anything you might know about it would be cool.
I also thought I would mention how big it is, after all that is what I liked so much about it. Nothing beats an old bike that fits...
center of bb to top of seat tube is 21" and the stand over height at the highest part is 34" with 26" wheels, I'm pretty sure og would have been
28"


----------



## Old-Bikes (Sep 26, 2012)

cool bike... not really a "collector's item" but a nice ride as it's a adult model (you don't have to ride with bent knees nor a way too long seatpost). they are a little more difficult to find then kids models in my experience. 

unfortunately I have no information for you.


----------



## ejlwheels (Sep 27, 2012)

I looks like a mid/late 20's Mead or Schwinn tall frame with a Colson sprocket.
The fork is slightly bent after hitting something and someone cut off the top of the truss rods.
The fork looks Schwinn-made to me, but can't be sure since the top of the rods is missing.


----------



## highship (Oct 11, 2012)

*Still looking...*

I'm still looking to find some information on this bike, anyone have anything to add?


----------



## Davon (Jun 21, 2016)

highship said:


> *Still looking...*
> 
> I'm still looking to find some information on this bike, anyone have anything to add?



Hey, saw your post while searching info on a new bike I acquired. I haven't logged in for quite some time but thought I'd reply.... Very cool bike you have there! Haven't seen many of these in my searches. I found a print ad from 1918 and was able to identify my new bike. It has the same badge as your bike but the frame is a bit deferent. The bike I have is definetly schwinn built. I had to use a different chain ring and crank because the correct parts were damaged beyond repair..... Here's a pic. Good luck on your search!


----------



## Davon (Jun 21, 2016)

highship said:


> *Still looking...*
> 
> I'm still looking to find some information on this bike, anyone have anything to add?


----------



## highship (Jun 21, 2016)

very cool! thanks for posting this.


----------



## barracuda (Jun 21, 2016)

Charles Willam Stores was a mail-order only catalog business, sort of a competitor with Sear Roebuck, but without any brick and mortar business.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 16, 2021)

I agree that the blue fork and 1918 ad both look *A&S*; but the black bike @Davon looks *Westfield*.
I have also seen other catalog pictures that looked like typical *Davis* bicycles.
*Snyder* was also a local NY manufacturer.


highship said:


> *Still looking...*
> 
> I'm still looking to find some information on this bike, anyone have anything to add?



So Charlie did not build bikes.
Good idea to have 1 thread for the store.


----------

